
Moo.com - Social networks + Physical stuff = Sales? - mxh
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/06/16/BUGDGQG9KA1.DTL
======
ralph
Some more bits on MOO:

A mention by Niall Kennedy: <http://www.niallkennedy.com/podcast/2007/03/moo-
cards.html>

Suw Charman's notes on Richard Moross and Stefan Magdalinski's presentation at
FOWA 07:
<http://strange.corante.com/archives/2007/02/22/fowa_07_richard_moross_stefan_magdalinski_how_we_turn_virtual_stuff_on_the_web_into_beautiful_things_in_the_real_world.php>

FOWA's own page on Moross's appearance:
<http://www.futureofwebapps.com/pastevents.html,> giving
<http://media.libsyn.com/media/carsonsystems/Richard_Moross_and_Stefan_Magdalinski.mp3>
or <http://www.futureofwebapps.com/presentations/richard_moross.pdf>

------
mxh
I thought this was interesting; it's always nice to see startups selling
something other than advertising.

